# Simulcast switch seems out of place



## usurp (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey all,

I recently finished one of two Simulcast builds and something seems kind of _off. _While the build went smooth and everything worked right first time (yay!) I saw another issue of sorts. When I did the build i followed the drilling template and tried to put everything in but it seemed like the high/low switch was a half inch higher than the template showed. 

Here is a photo of what I mean. 



https://imgur.com/a/Pi0uLJg


I went through the forum and saw other users who have finished this build and it seems they all were able to get the switch in the right area. I can't figure out why theirs looks right and mine is off.

Here are links to the pots and switch I used in this build;

Pot: https://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/alpha-single-gang-16mm-pc-mount-6-mm-shaft/
Switch: https://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/spdt-center-off/

Anyone have any ideas why this would be the case?

Thanks!


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 19, 2021)

"_The template is more of a guideline than something you follow to the rule._"




Measure thrice, drill a pilot hole once, then enlarge with a bigger bit to size.

Measure the components you have, drill accordingly. 
Other people's parts and recommendations may not coincide with your components, needs and preferences.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 19, 2021)

Compare your pots to this one. The alpha pot with a 6.35mm (1/4in) shaft has more space between the pins for mounting and the center of the shaft when compared to the 6mm variant. I think that's what is causing your issue.


----------



## JamieJ (Aug 20, 2021)

Your printer will default print the build doc to 95%. I always make sure to increase it to 100%. This could be the reason. How big were your pot holes?

One thing you could do to sort this is find a washer large enough to cover it so that the enclosure isn’t wasted.


----------



## usurp (Aug 20, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Your printer will default print the build doc to 95%. I always make sure to increase it to 100%. This could be the reason. How big were your pot holes?
> 
> One thing you could do to sort this is find a washer large enough to cover it so that the enclosure isn’t wasted.



I have actually heard of that before and i made sure to print it out at 100%



benny_profane said:


> Compare your pots to this one. The alpha pot with a 6.35mm (1/4in) shaft has more space between the pins for mounting and the center of the shaft when compared to the 6mm variant. I think that's what is causing your issue.



You know what, I think this is the issue. If i get the pots that move it up just a bit (for all three pots) it should make everything line up perfectly! Thank you!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 20, 2021)

Did you solder the switch on the board off the enclosure xD? Usually you want to place the pots and switchs in the drilled enclosure first, then drop the PCB in and finally solder everything In place. My guess is you could have moved the pots legs so that the switch would have fitted in the original template hole!


----------



## giovanni (Aug 20, 2021)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Did you solder the switch on the board off the enclosure xD? Usually you want to place the pots and switchs in the drilled enclosure first, then drop the PCB in and finally solder everything In place. My guess is you could have moved the pots legs so that the switch would have fitted in the original template hole!


I had to do exactly that for a recent build: I made a mistake and drilled the foot switch hole too close to the board so instead of wasting the enclosure I bent the pot legs so that everything would fit. Annoying and ugly but it was fine.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 20, 2021)

What pots did you use that made it line up wonky?


----------



## usurp (Aug 21, 2021)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Did you solder the switch on the board off the enclosure xD? Usually you want to place the pots and switchs in the drilled enclosure first, then drop the PCB in and finally solder everything In place. My guess is you could have moved the pots legs so that the switch would have fitted in the original template hole!


 Nope. I soldered the switches and pots onto the board first and foremost. Only drilled the enclosure once everything was populated. I guess i could have bent the legs on all three in some funky manner to get them to fit but you live and learn. 



Harry Klippton said:


> What pots did you use that made it line up wonky?



I used these pots;

https://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/alpha-single-gang-16mm-pc-mount-6-mm-shaft/

As you can see in the image the legs so straight down from the edge of the pot pcb. From reading other comments this could have been avoided if I used these style pots;









						Alpha Single-Gang 16mm Right-angle PC Mount
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				




As you can see in this one the legs come out a bit unlike the other ones. If I used 3 of these everything would have lined up perfectly. Moving forward I'm going to be using these style pots whenever a switch is involved (along with studying the PCB more before I order parts).


----------

